# How adventurous are you?



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I was prompted to ask this question by Lukecash's thread: music more often recognised by anthropology.

As members of a classical/art/orchestral/chamber music forum, many of us would pride ourselves on actively seeking out whatever music is _good_ (defined however you like). But just how many of you try to listen to something _totally_ unfamiliar on a regular basis? Something outside the Western tradition; or even something outside the art music tradition?

This is where I have to make a confession because I'm not very adventurous at all. Although I'm ever so slightly ashamed of it, I don't care much about exploring music outside my comfort zone, even though I know perfectly well that it could be moving and enjoyable. Sure, I listen to composers I've never listened to before, and I listen to periods I've never listened to before, but I never stray from the Medieval-Renaissance-Baroque-Classical-Romantic-20thCentury-Contemporary path (and I'm not much of a fan of some of those).

I'm missing out on a lot, I know. I think this is partly because 'my' art is really literature. I relish exploring writings of other times/languages/cultures, and there is no barrier that I wouldn't cross in my explorations, so long as I have the requisite knowledge to understand it. I am endlessly fascinated by everything that can be done with language. As much as I cherish music, I suppose it's more of my 'back-up' art - something I turn to when I can be fairly sure of the returns I'll get from investing time into listening.

I'm not adventurous at all.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Well I'll listen to pretty much anything as long as it's CREATIVE and IMAGINATIVE! Which is probably what I love so much about most classical music  That's also why I'm such a big fan of contemporary classical, because even if it's something that I wouldn't really listen to on a daily basis, at least the concept is cool or creative or imaginative.

I like a lot of electronic music too, as long as it doesn't sound too much like rave music, because that constant annoying 4/4 beat drives me crazy.

As far as non-classical things, from what I've heard, I would say Jazz and progressive Rock are pretty creative. 

I hate most mainstream music though, for this very reason, it's not creative or imaginative at all. Actually, most of it is pretty brainless...

There is some "mainstream" music I do like though, but most of it is older. For example, I would say Jimi Hendrix and Pink Floyd were pretty creative, I would say Britney Spears and Justin Bieber (or whoever else the kiddies are listening to these days) are not...

I love music of other cultures too! Especially of Asian and Middle Eastern cultures. I don't know how creative or whatever they are within the actual culture, but since they sound exotic to me, it sounds pretty creative.

I really like Ancient music too, even though a lot of it sounds relatively simple, it's fun to listen to in a "mystique of the unknown" kind of way. 

Oh and another type of music I don't like (which could also be considered mainstream music) are all those really sappy emo bands, like Secondhand Serenade, Bleh!

So I guess that makes me adventurous...I'm not actually sure. Maybe I'm not so adventurous because I don't explore mainstream-ish music and thats the one area I consider to be "outside my comfort zone"...

I don't know Polednice! What do you think?? Am I adventurous ???


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

violadude said:


> I don't know Polednice! What do you think?? Am I adventurous ???


I think you're practically Indiana Jones!


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Polednice said:


> I think you're practically Indiana Jones!


Yay! 

10 word minimum...


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I can't muster any interest in pure non-western music traditions. Too much of non-western music seems to be limited to just one scale. However rhythmically interesting it might be or how exotic the scale, it doesn't speak to me. It's the same as if I try to read poetry in German. I might get a vague sense of what it is about, but I won't really feel it. 

But within the realm of western music, I'm fairly eclectic. I enjoy everything except country music and overtly pop music. Classical, early, jazz, rock, metal, folk, alternative, electronica (sans 4/4 thump thump as violadude mentions above) and even some hip hop are all interesting to me. 

I think when musical genres begin to blend and the flavors merge in a stew is when real creative interest arises. The purer forms of rock, as in rock and roll and blues for instance, are pretty boring. So is pure reggae. But when the two are seamlessly merged it becomes much more interesting. Classical is immune to this effect as it isn't really a single pure genre. It has always been prone to merging genres, folk music influences, national influences, and so forth.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm hardly venturous. Spreading out is a long process. But say, I catch on to some composer, I consume their oeuvre super rapidly if I'm motivated. Motivation is the key, it's the only way that will open myself up to something new.

I would say that in general, I work well with forced listenings, such as radio, in that I hear the notes before I hear any other context, and I tend to make my judgements better that way.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

I have enough to do going through all the classical music without straying into other genres.


----------



## Artemis (Dec 8, 2007)

I have been adventurous in the past regards trying out different types of music in addition to classical music.

However, quite a lot of it didn't appeal. I've never much cared for any form of jazz, indie, R&B, and I definitely dislike all modern pop genres. The types of music that did appeal include some metal (Deep Purple is my favourite metal band), Rock (Pink Floyd rules), some vintage Pop (Beatles, Rolling Stones, Neil Diamond), some country (Hank Williams, Loretta Lynn, Willie Nelson), Electronica (Tangerine Dream).

Within classical, I've explored extensively the baroque/ classical/ romantic eras. I'm quite sure there is nothing of any significance missing from my collection. When I say "my collection", in fact I'm referring to a collection that isn't just mine but which I easily have access to among my close family (brother and sister, etc).

I have taken a major interest in several 18th/19th Century composers, and have read quite a lot about them. I know the work of several major composers very well. I also have quite a keen interest in Renaissance music, but I don't pretend to have any expertise in this area or anything like full coverage of all the best material. Within this broad period the main area where I'm not madly keen is opera, but I still like quite a bit of it, especially up to and including Mozart. Nor am I much interested in non-Western classical music.

 In the 20th Century I like the Impressionist school music best of all. I quite like a good chunk of the Second Viennese School (especially Berg). Later on I like Barber and Walton especially. Up to about 1970 there is no individual school that I dislike. My interest declines quite sharply once we move forward from there into minimalism and avante-garde. 

 All in all, I have been quite adventurous in the past, but I now reckon that I know what I like and it would be largely a wasted effort trying either to open any further doors or re-visiting ones where I have previously found little interest. I have plenty to keep me amused among what I have already collected.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Polednice said:


> ...But just how many of you try to listen to something _totally_ unfamiliar on a regular basis? Something outside the Western tradition; or even something outside the art music tradition?...


In terms of classical music, I'd say I'm pretty "adventurous." I listen to many things, serious & light & in-between, but I'm not a specialist in anything. Maybe c20th is my strongest point, or instrumental, but I've been getting more into some more vocal things lately. Opera is my area of least interest, but I did listen to quite a bit of it growing up as a kid, my mother was quite into it. I usually prefer comic opera, operetta, musicals to grand opera, so I still like staged musics in some ways. I also like the histories, anecdotes, stories behind the music, musicians, composers, etc. I like the "human" side.

So in terms of cd's and concerts, I'm mainly focussed on classical music, a whole variety of it.

As for non-classical, I like to listen to that on radio, esp. as "down time" from the classical. I probably like jazz, hip-hop, techno, dubstep, electronica the most, but I just listen to them naturally, my knowledge of them is like zero (except jazz, which I'm more clued up about in comparison to the others). I don't buy that much of these things on disc, I do have some but not a lot.

In terms of non-Western musics, I've got some cd's of that stuff, some traditional things as well as classical composers outside of the traditional Europe-USA axis. But again, my knowledge of this area is not huge & it's very generalised, eg. in terms of Indian music I've only got some discs of Ravi Shankar, who virtually everybody knows, as well as his very talented daughter Anoushka.



violadude said:


> Well I'll listen to pretty much anything as long as it's CREATIVE and IMAGINATIVE!...


I think this boils down my philosophy as well. & some music takes longer to appreciate than others, I'm willing to give composers, musicians, etc. the benefit of the doubt, they ulitmately "deliver" something, even if it takes a while...


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

violadude said:


> As far as non-classical things, from what I've heard, I would say Jazz and progressive Rock are pretty creative.
> 
> I love music of other cultures too! Especially of Asian and Middle Eastern cultures. I don't know how creative or whatever they are within the actual culture, but since they sound exotic to me, it sounds pretty creative.


A lot of the interesting stuff happening in jazz involves the fusion of eastern and western music traditions. I've already spent years listening the older stuff, so now I'm more interested in the contemporary music. For example, the Vietnamese French guitarist Nguyen Le, Lebanese Oud player Rabih Abou-Khalil, and Indian percussionist Trilok Gurtu.

I don't really listen to much classical era music. I like 20th century stuff.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

starthrower said:


> A lot of the interesting stuff happening in jazz involves the fusion of eastern and western music traditions. I've already spent years listening the older stuff, so now I'm more interested in the contemporary music. For example, the Vietnamese French guitarist Nguyen Le, Lebanese Oud player Rabih Abou-Khalil, and Indian percussionist Trilok Gurtu.
> 
> I don't really listen to much classical era music. I like 20th century stuff.


I love Nguyen Le! He visited my school last year and gave a lecture about his music. I fell in love with it as soon as I heard it, thought it was so cool. I've been wanting to buy a CD or 2 of his but I had forgotten what his name was since that lecture. Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## Nix (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm open to just about anything that could be labeled as 'classical music.' I'm not opposed to all the other music, it just normally doesn't interest me, and any of it that does rarely sustains me for a long time. 

I could see myself getting into some more World Music, but right now there's so much classical music that I have no need to venture into something else right now. Although it's stupid to make these assumptions, I'm pretty certain that I'll never be into rock, pop, rap, hip hop, or jazz. Why? Because I've never ended up loving classical pieces that use ideas from those styles.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Nix said:


> ...I'm pretty certain that I'll never be into rock, pop, rap, hip hop, or jazz. Why? Because I've never ended up loving classical pieces that use ideas from those styles.


So I take it, *Nix*, that you don't like things like minimalism, esp. the USA variety, which had a large part to do with garnering inspiration from those more "popular" styles/genres?...


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

violadude said:


> I love Nguyen Le! He visited my school last year and gave a lecture about his music. I fell in love with it as soon as I heard it, thought it was so cool. I've been wanting to buy a CD or 2 of his but I had forgotten what his name was since that lecture. Thanks for reminding me!


Wow! That's great! Le is very adventurous and he does something different on every release. He has a beautiful recent CD called Sayuki w/ an Indian tabla player and a Japanese Koto player. Check out some of the videos at YouTube.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

starthrower said:


> Wow! That's great! Le is very adventurous and he does something different on every release. He has a beautiful recent CD called Sayuki w/ an Indian tabla player and a Japanese Koto player. Check out some of the videos at YouTube.


Awesome! Actually I think most of the excerpts he played when he visited my school were from that CD, but I'll definitely check those out again.


----------



## Nix (Feb 20, 2010)

Sid James said:


> So I take it, *Nix*, that you don't like things like minimalism, esp. the USA variety, which had a large part to do with garnering inspiration from those more "popular" styles/genres?...


I haven't yet come across a minimalist piece that I love. Philip Glass Violin Concerto is probably my favorite minimalist piece, which I like. I'm actually just now making my first official foray into Steve Reich. I've been listening to his Tehellim these past couple of days, and after my 5th listen my hopes for it aren't high. I'm far from giving up on minimalism, but at the moment I would probably label it my least favorite classical music genre (in close competition with 60's avant-garde).


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

That's okay* Nix*, I thought that'd be the case.

There are also composers who are called post-minimalists, I have come across some of their music live in concert here. It's like minimalism but not always as strictly repetitive, I think that it's also called non-pulse minimalism, & it's also quite eclectic, bringing in other styles/traditions, both classical & popular. Anyway, three composers whose music I've enjoyed who kind of hover around this style/approach is the Australians Matthew Hindson & Elena Kats-Chernin and an overseas guy (I think American?) Stephen Montague (his _At The White Edge of Phyrigia _for chamber orch. sounded quite interesting, but I think it may be hard to get it on a recording, I'm not sure if it's available).

BTW - I like both Reich & Glass (also John Adams), & agree the Glass' _ Violin Concerto _is very good, I esp. like the pumped up final movement...


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

I think I am adventurous enough from the persepctive that I have actually spent money to buy recordings and allocate time to listening works from pre-1500s to 21st century, the latter includes 21st century opera, which not many here (outside of the esteemed regulars of the _Opera_ forum) would admit they have even thought of. I am also adventurous enough to want to explore avant-garde music, though the hardcore variety has been ... well, you know what I think. As for non-western classical music, I enjoy listening to the Asian ones, specifically Chinese, Japanese and to some extent Indonesian. I have less familiarity with middle-eastern and Indian music, which I am keen to explore at some stage.


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

I don't think being 'adventurous' is a question of 'depth' or 'breadth', really, because every next step I take on my listening path is essentially a whole new 'adventure', and goes places that only that particular work can bring me to.

However, in terms of depth and breadth, I think it's most natural for me to go both ways. Since the percentage of music one can listen to in their lifetime is really very small, I basically only delve into things I'm really interested in. Or pianists. I've had some good runs with those old clunky sounding piano recordings in the past.

Entire new things do pique my interest, however, and as I've found, can be overwhelmingly distracting. How can I really pursue all the things I'm really interested in? Do I really feel good if I spend only surface time with each area of interest and don't really get to know them as well as I could have? I know I _can_, but I have to make sure the time I allot is appropriate. And I can't know this. It's impossible to know whether something is worth your time when you haven't given it your time - as long as other people have claimed that they have gotten a good deal out of it too. It's a confusing world we live in. And one has to make assumptions, for better or for worse.

I will agree that derivative music has no real interest for me. After all, I've heard it before, haven't I? It would be different if in the past I have ever enjoyed this genre, say mainstream pop - in that case, depth would be warranted. But as I cannot make any such claim, it's basically a waste of my time. And the exposure I get on radio, on the streets, and all throughout my interactions have done nothing but to enforce my idea of modern pop music as both derivative and uninteresting. And thus, it continues to remain at the very bottom of my to listen pile, so to speak.

One could say that I see different types of music as different investments. The more place I invest to the more variety I will have in my return but sometimes one finds a really good property and simply has to get a little bit _more_ out of it.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

If you've seen my youtube channel, then you might be familiar with just how adventurous I am in my musical studies. On it, you can find anything from Perotin, to ICM (all classical music in India, including the interesting Afghani influences), to Gamelan Orchestras, to Chinese traditional music, to literally every western genre that is considered art music, and most of the near eastern varieties. And the thing is, that the music on my channel consists of just the stuff I've found and made some semblance of order with on youtube, which makes up for just a fraction of all the music I've studied.

http://www.youtube.com/user/Lukecash12


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

In a way, this is a kind of silly question, because the most conservative, unadventurous person in the world would probably consider himself truly adventurous with any introspection. Like a guy who hasn't listened to anything but blues (to give an unlikely example, so it's not aimed at anyone) can say on Tuesday: "oh, I like country blues, gospel, hokum, soul blues, Delta stuff, Chicago stuff ... Yup I'm pretty eclectic!!! A little bit of everything, really."

It's hard to say, because you need some perspective beyond your own. I'd say being adventurous means not rejecting that kind of perspective on Wednesday.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm pretty adventurous. I've listened to A LOT: Der fliegende Holländer, Lohengrin, Tristan und Isolde, Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg, Das Rheingold, Die Walküre, Siegfried, Götterdämmerung, Parsifal, and parts of Tannhäuser!!

And as if that wasn't enough, occasionally I listen to some other stuff while I eat my afternoon tea biscuits.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

regressivetransphobe said:


> In a way, this is a kind of silly question, because the most conservative, unadventurous person in the world would probably consider himself truly adventurous with any introspection. Like a guy who hasn't listened to anything but blues (to give an unlikely example, so it's not aimed at anyone) can say on Tuesday: "oh, I like country blues, gospel, hokum, soul blues, Delta stuff, Chicago stuff ... Yup I'm pretty eclectic!!! A little bit of everything, really."
> 
> It's hard to say, because you need some perspective beyond your own. I'd say being adventurous means not rejecting that kind of perspective on Wednesday.


This reminds me of a lot of people these days who say oh I like pretty much everything! And then when you ask them if they like classical music too, they say no because apparently they never even considered it a real musical genre in the first place.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

violadude said:


> This reminds me of a lot of people these days who say oh I like pretty much everything! And then when you ask them if they like classical music too, they say no because apparently they never even considered it a real musical genre in the first place.


Well, that's all well and good because I bet that plenty of people who are into art/classical music like me or you, don't consider pop music to be a genre. To call something a genre implies creative distinction, which pop music ultimately lacks in comparison.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Lukecash12 said:


> Well, that's all well and good because I bet that plenty of people who are into art/classical music like me or you, don't consider pop music to be a genre. To call something a genre implies creative distinction, which pop music ultimately lacks in comparison.


Well, I do think a lot of mainstream pop is pretty unimaginative and uncreative ya, but I still consider it a musical genre, not a very interesting musical genre and not one I have much interest in exploring, but a musical genre none the less.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

The problem with pop is that it's ****


----------



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I'll try anything once. and if I dont like it tough luck.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Couchie said:


> I'm pretty adventurous. I've listened to A LOT: Der fliegende Holländer, Lohengrin, Tristan und Isolde, Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg, Das Rheingold, Die Walküre, Siegfried, Götterdämmerung, Parsifal, and parts of Tannhäuser!!


No, you are not adventurous enough, as you didn't list_ Rienzi_, or the _Wesendock Lieder _or _Siegfried Idyll _for that matter! In addition to that, you are not a true Wagnerite! :lol: ...


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

But true Wagnerites would NEVER dishonour master's wishes by listening to the disowned Rienzi or the Idyll intended only for Cosima's ears!


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

I agree with Air that there is not enough time to investigate as much as I would like. If I listen to a brand new piece one time, whether that's something by Monteverdi, Mozart, Brahms, Nielsen, Adams, Glass or Cage (other than 4'33" - I'm not sure how to "listen" to that ), I don't feel right passing any kind of judgment on it. But, time prevents me from listening two or three times to something that didn't catch my interest the first time sufficiently. So I won't judge it, but I may not listen to it again, either. In a perfect world, with endless time, I would.

I am enjoying my Elgar project, though. LIstening to the most obscure works by a well-known composer and taking the time to listen several times, and with the score if possible, is a lot of fun, and very rewarding to me personally. It might not float another person's boat, but....


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

One word: Argus. (where you been, btw?)


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm highly adventurous within western classical music. I'm willing to listen to the most difficult and knotty music by Babbitt, Carter, Boulez,Wuorinen, Stockhausen or any composer of challenging serial or whatever music. I won't necessarily like every piece of difficult music I hear, but unlike many other classical music fans, I'm absolutely willing to give it a chance.
And I realize the importance of recordings when it comes to challenging avant-garde works. If you attend a concert where this kind of music is performed, you don't have the luxury of repeated hearings the way you do with a recording. So I always try to keep an open mind, and not dismiss any work out of hand on first hearing. 
I 'm not like so many concertgoers, who react with trepidation at the prospect of hearing anything besides their beloved favorites by Beethoven,Brahms,Tchaikovsky and Rachmaninov at a concert. Many would rather be water boarded than hear something by Schoenberg,Berg or Webern,let alone Carter or Babbitt etc. 
About a year ago there was a fascinating report on ABC's Night Line about a cultural anthropologist who travels the world eating all kinds of foods that would make the rest of us barf - all kinds of rats,insects, weird kinds of meat, etc.
He does this all in the name of science. He doesn't necessarily like all these tasty morsels, but he's always willing to try them ! I consider myself to be his counterpart in classical music.
Most Pop and Rock music is not interesting to listen to for me at least ; it's just too formulaic and simplistic. Classical music is just infinitely more interesting and satisfying to listen to. It has an emotional power and substance I just can't get out of Pop and Rock. No offense meant to fans of Rock and Pop; I hope they won't accuse me a being a snob. I'm not.
I do find some world music fascinating, such as the traditional music of the Caucasus; Georgia ,Chechnya, the Circassian regions, the music of Kazakhstan and Kyrgystan, the Tatar republic and Bashkiria in Russia, and the Throat Singers of Tuva in Siberia, and the Central Asian Turkish music of the Uyghurs.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

> the Throat Singers of Tuva in Siberia, and the Central Asian Turkish music of the Uyghurs.


Those are two traditions that I love, but I haven't found any recordings I can buy yet. Do you own any recordings whose label I could look up?

On another relative note, how many here have practiced throat singing and enharmonic chant?


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I started a few months ago with Ernst Krenek. I love his music with some exceptions (Karl V).

Martin


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

Lukecash12 said:


> Those are two traditions that I love, but I haven't found any recordings I can buy yet. Do you own any recordings whose label I could look up?
> 
> On another relative note, how many here have practiced throat singing and enharmonic chant?


@lukecash12

I made some flutes for these guy's several years ago. They are young but very mature in their art. Really talented musicians steeped in the traditional music of their people and trained in formal music as well.
Tuvan throat singers:

http://alashensemble.com/


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

hawk said:


> @lukecash12
> 
> I made some flutes for these guy's several years ago. They are young but very mature in their art. Really talented musicians steeped in the traditional music of their people and trained in formal music as well.
> Tuvan throat singers:
> ...


I'm jealous of their technique. Especially the rhythmic undulations coming from the throat, because it's hard to be that articulate. Here's my teacher, master Mokurai:






You can find him here, I believe: http://www.silentthundercenter.org/

He stays at the Silent Thunder Temple in Albuquerque. I delighted in finding that he was proficient in Buddhist and Hindu mantra chanting, especially Aum chanting, as well as Gregorian chant. However, I've yet to dig into the steak that exists in Siberia.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

There are a fair number of recordings of Tuvan, Uygur, and other Central Asian music.
Fir Tuva, check out Friends of Tuva, fotuva.com(or is it org?) and the website of the group Huun Hur Tu. You can also check youtube out. There's plenty of this stuff there.
You can google this kind of music and come up with plenty opf interesting stuff.
The music of the Georgians, Circassians, Abkhazians, and Chechens etc is really cool, and you can also go to youtibe for this. The traditional Caucasian music and dances are amazing !


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I don't think I'm that adventurous either, I like to get to know the areas I designate as "home" as well as I possibly can. Only within the narrow symphonic, sonata and concerto forms have I been able to get really immersed in modern music. I prefer to be a fanatic with a specific focus and lately I've had trouble with my grounding, because I've been being more adventurous for myself than usual. 

I would say that my home range though, is quite large, almost too much for me to keep track of. Nonetheless, I don't just flit from piece to piece, I claim it as my own obsession for a while. I'm a musical farmer as opposed to a musical hunter gatherer.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

clavichorder said:


> ...I'm a musical farmer as opposed to a musical hunter gatherer.


& I think I'm like a musical bower-bird, gathering things that appeal to me, that I think are pretty or interesting. I'm also like a chameleon that I kind of adapt myself to what I hear (unless it's a whole opera (esp. the long ones), in that case, I go into neutral colour mode & fall asleep!)...


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

I become obsessed with one particular composer at a time don't move to another until I have entirely exhausted his works.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Klavierspieler said:


> I become obsessed with one particular composer at a time don't move to another until I have entirely exhausted his works.


I'm a bit like this as well.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Sid James said:


> & I think I'm like a musical bower-bird, gathering things that appeal to me, that I think are pretty or interesting. I'm also like a chameleon that I kind of adapt myself to what I hear (unless it's a whole opera (esp. the long ones), in that case, I go into neutral colour mode & fall asleep!)...


This dichotomy that I implemented is actually derivative of the description of the difference between two jungian temperament functions, sensing and intuition. If I were to implement this thinking on what you just said, I'd say you are more the hunter gatherer type. Of course, I can't be too serious about this dichotomy stuff, still its interesting.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

clavichorder said:


> ...I'd say you are more the hunter gatherer type...


Yeah, I think that's basically true, you're on the right track with that thought...


----------

